# Lenovo g570 Fn

## shadow193

Hi all, I have a problem with my Fn button in my lenovo g570.

Any combination doesnt work, I have in my kernel enabled lenovo laptop specials.

shadow193

----------

## shadow193

Problem solved...I had to enable some LED support components in kernel.

shadow193

----------

